# Online Music Shop/Music Shop in Bangalore



## sourav123 (Jan 17, 2008)

I am looking to purshase music CDs for hindi/bengali songs online or from a music store. Please let me know of any good website from where I can buy the CDs. I have seen a few sites but the collection is limited there.

Also it would be of help if you can let me know of a good music shop in bangalore which has a good collection of CDs.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

music world's,planet-M's are there in bangalore na?


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 17, 2008)

Yes, I also know these shops are there in Bangalore but I am looking for their locations as I cannot get their locations from the websites.


----------



## phreak0ut (Jan 17, 2008)

Take a walk on MG and you will definitely find Planet M!


----------



## shadow2get (Jan 17, 2008)

To be precise, Take a walk in Brigade Road & you will find these 2 music shops:
*Planet M
Music World
*
You could also go to *Crossword* on Residency Road, Near Hyundai Showroom.
Just a Stone's throw from Brigade Road.

Also goto *Landmark* in Forum. Lots of CD/DVD Music collection.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^forum mall?


----------



## amitava82 (Jan 17, 2008)

^ Yep.. If its not available in Landmark, it is not available in Bangalore..
BTW I saw couple of Bangla CDs in Music world, and Planet M Brigade road.


----------



## praka123 (Jan 17, 2008)

^I think in madras,these bengali,telegu cds are available with musicworld and even some local music shops!weirdo!


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 17, 2008)

All,

Thanks for your quick response. Looking forward to some music shopping this weekend.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 17, 2008)

Where exactly are you located?May be i can give proper details...


----------



## sourav123 (Jan 17, 2008)

Hi Shashank,

I stay near Marathalli.


----------



## shashank_re (Jan 18, 2008)

Then you can check it out Cosmos Mall.
And if you can come to indiranagar,then there are Planet M and even Temptation,which has a pretty good collection of music.


----------

